# Looking for story suggestions



## The Orange Cow (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm in the mood for furry fiction, and was wondering if anyone could offer me some good story suggestions based off a few rough criteria.  I realize that there is a recommended reading sticky, but glancing through the post, it seemed more broad than what I'm looking for.


I'm looking for stuff that, as a general kind of guideline, contains some sort of romance between a human and an anthro. The anthro can be any type; furry species, were creature, alien, science experiment, human who got cursed or something, whatever.

The main couple both be dudes.

No real preference of genre(fantasy, scifi, slice of life, whatever).

Although I don't have a problem with explicit content being present, I'm not looking for strait up PWP porn shorties.

On the same vein as the above, stories that have a real plot beyond just the main character's relationship would also be nice(although not mandatory). I wouldn't even mind if the romance were nothing more than subtext if the plot as a whole was engaging.

I somewhat prefer the written word, but don't mind checking out other forms of media if they look good. Also don't mind checking offsite works.

Also, if anyone has any reading lists that cover this type of thing, or recommendations for other places to make this inquiry, that would also be great!  Thanks!


----------



## biscuitfister (Mar 5, 2017)

Yo so hear me out. A love story that takes place at a proctologist office. I know what your thinkin. This must be a shitpost but fam when have you ever heard of a love story at a butt doctor


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 8, 2017)

Alrighty, so let me pick through my favorite furry writer's archives and see what I can find for you... Most of these are quite short; I know he's working on some longer pieces that feature M/M human/anthro relations, as well, but I wouldn't know when they might be finished.

The One You're With *(NSFW!)* - human/weasel-taur , fantasy slice-of-life fairly heavy on the sex
Shackles of Frost - human/weasel-taur, fantasy, features M/M attraction but stops short of being more than suggestive
Novelty - human/snow leopard, fantasy slice-of-life featuring a M/M relationship, again short of being more than suggestive
Contact *(NSFW!)* - human/horned feline/human, M/M/F slice-of-life fairly heavy on the sex
I don't know how close they come to what you're looking for, but I'm more than willing to vouch for the quality of the writer's craft, at least. And not _just_ because I'm married to him - I enjoyed his work well before we became involved.


----------



## The Orange Cow (Mar 9, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Alrighty, so let me pick through my favorite furry writer's archives and see what I can find for you... Most of these are quite short; I know he's working on some longer pieces that feature M/M human/anthro relations, as well, but I wouldn't know when they might be finished.
> 
> The One You're With *(NSFW!)* - human/weasel-taur , fantasy slice-of-life fairly heavy on the sex
> Shackles of Frost - human/weasel-taur, fantasy, features M/M attraction but stops short of being more than suggestive
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

